# Help me get back to stock!



## Sebz4n (Oct 1, 2011)

I followed the "Get back to stock" instructions from here (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=22492630#post22492630) to the letter, and I always end up in a bootloop







What am I doing wrong?

I currently run the Open Source Kang Rom (Milestone 3) with root, but I wanna unroot my phone, install the stock rom, stock bootloader and stock recovery... Can someone please help me with that, I really don't know what to do

This is my cmd log:


> C:\Users\Sebz4n>fastboot-windows devices
> ---Took away my device ID--- fastboot
> 
> C:\Users\Sebz4n>fastboot-windows flash bootloader bootloader-maguro-primekj10.im
> ...


Please can someone help me, I really want to get back to stock so I can start using my brand new phone!


----------



## trousersnake (Feb 13, 2012)

If you keep reading around, I'm sure you'll figure it out. Try to start the phone in Odin Download Mode and flash something with Odin.


----------



## Sebz4n (Oct 1, 2011)

trousersnake said:


> If you keep reading around, I'm sure you'll figure it out. Try to start the phone in Odin Download Mode and flash something with Odin.


How do I start it in Odin mode, and what do I flash? I would like to get back to 4.0.1, so I can use the OTA update to check that everything is functional and stock!


----------



## MadDoc (Feb 11, 2012)

If I'm not mistaken, this should do it
http://www.freeyourandroid.com/guide/unroot-galaxy-nexus


----------



## Sebz4n (Oct 1, 2011)

MadDoc said:


> If I'm not mistaken, this should do it
> http://www.freeyoura...ot-galaxy-nexus


The fastboot zip link doesn't work


----------



## blazed04 (Aug 24, 2011)

What did you use to extract yakju-itl41f-factory-192e5c67.tgz? I've heard if you don't extract the archives with 7zip there can be issues. If you haven't tried 7zip yet, I'd try using it to extract all the files again and re-flash. (using fastboot)


----------



## !crazy (Dec 31, 2011)

Have you tried this:

https://groups.google.com/group/android-building/msg/43c3a418144fc6c5?pli=1

It worked for me. You get everything you need except fastboot, and there is a handy script in the package to automate everything.


----------



## !crazy (Dec 31, 2011)

If you still have a problem to find fsstbooot, one gets it with android sdk
http://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html
You will eventually need USB drivers for windows, if that is what you use. You can find drivers on that page too.


----------



## gr36 (Jan 11, 2012)

To get back to stock. Get the stock from and just download the nexus tool kit.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

